# Has anyone travelled to the Serengetti in Africa?



## IrisSenior (Dec 30, 2019)

Hubby is thinking of going with sister and BIL in Jan. 2021. If I went, I would need an electrical source to charge my implant batteries. Some of the travel arrangements suggest that a camp follows the animals; I can't see where I would charge a battery?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2019)

I have been to Kenya on a safari holiday. We didn't go to the Serengeti but we did visit Sweetwaters reserve and Maasai-mara. Both had good accommodation with electricity and we were taken to see the animals in 4 wheel drives. Our driver/guides were excellent and we were very well looked after.

We booked a package through our local travel agent.

https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Hote...nicipality_Laikipia_County_Rift_Valley_P.html
https://africatravelresource.com/sa...MI0O2ajNbe5gIVwRErCh3j8wIbEAAYASAAEgInwvD_BwE.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 30, 2019)

Depends on how often you're going to need to recharge your batteries. The Kenyan safaris I was a part of touched base in towns with electricity every two days, on average. Also, our truck had a generator on it with AC current. While I didn't quite make it to Tanzania, because of time limitations, I would bet that you'll have no problems charging your batteries, while on safari.


----------

